#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-17
<subr00t_> selem
<subr00t_> c koi cette repertoire ~/.cache/checkbox???? elle est tres volumineuse chez moi et elle continue d'augmenter de taille!!!!!!!!!! 19 GB
<subr00t_> ping crack3r
<crack3r> subr00t, aucune ide'e, check ca https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/530380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530380 in checkbox "checkbox writes to .cache/checkbox/submission before submission completes" [High,Fix released]
<subr00t> crack3r, merci
<subr00t> mouch normal 4 heur depuis g essayer system-testing, et il n'arrete pas de logger :/ 19 GB de log!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<subr00t> fo9t bih ken kif tal3etli notification home presque pleinne
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-18
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hi EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> how ar eu
<EgyParadox> are u still in egypt
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-19
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-20
<EgyParadox> McPeter, piti
<EgyParadox> where did everybody go?
<EgyParadox> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-21
<Sling> Heya, is there any place to report website leaks on tunesian sites? I've mailed their WHOIS/tech contacts but no response and no fix
<Sling> government sites*
<linuxor> slt
<linuxor> !
<Master_Geeks> slt
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salam EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> salam
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: non ... we didn't meet :(
<EgyParadox> did u leave egypt??
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: yes
<EgyParadox> :(
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: one day hopfully inchaalah ;)
<EgyParadox> insha2allah
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i wen to alexendria
<EgyParadox> nice
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-22
<davlefou> Tiens, c'est une irc tunisiennne?
<davlefou> Y a t il des tunisiens sur ce canal?
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<SaphirusTux> salut à tous :)
<davlefou> SaphirusTux: Lu
<SaphirusTux> davlefou: chnawa kil 3ada il jaw linna reke7 :)
<davlefou> davlefou: en nektalem chawaia arabi
<davlefou> davlefou: ena nektalem chawaia arabi
<SaphirusTux> ah ok :)
<SaphirusTux> je ne le savais pas :)
<davlefou> SaphirusTux: Hamdoula!
<davlefou> Ena fransaoui!
<SaphirusTux> ena kont fransaoui et je suis rentré definitivement :)
<davlefou> SaphirusTux: Tu es ou?
<SaphirusTux> maintenant à tunis
<davlefou> ok
<davlefou> Bizerte!
<davlefou> Tu as un besoin d'aide sous ubuntu?
<SaphirusTux> je vais souvent à bizerte surtout l'été
<davlefou> Jolie plage!
<SaphirusTux> non pas vraiment :) je passe de temps en temps ici pour discuter un peu
<davlefou> ok
<SaphirusTux> ça fait longtemps que tu utilises linux ?
<davlefou> Je shouffte pour aide à l'occasion!
<davlefou> euh, je calcul!
<davlefou> 1993
<davlefou> et toi?
<SaphirusTux> waaaw :)
<SaphirusTux> l'année de mon pac :)
<SaphirusTux> bac :)
<davlefou> mais encore!
<SaphirusTux> moi depuis 2000 ou 2001 mais bon je l'utilise vraiment depuis  2005 l'année ou j'ai viré windows :)
<SaphirusTux> tu es un professionnel de l'informatique ?
<davlefou> Je pense avoir commencé avec la slackware 1.0 ou la 2.0, me souviens plus!
<davlefou> J'ai une boite d'informatique à Bizerte!
<SaphirusTux> donc tu es parmi les premiers utilisateur de linux :)
<SaphirusTux> tu travailles dans quel secteur de l'informatique ?
<davlefou> on travaille sous linux! Avant j'étais sous mandriva mais j'ai décidé de passer à ubuntu il y a quelque année!
<davlefou> Réseau et systéme, developpement, ... beaucoup de chose, je fais également de l'électronique et programmation de puce!
<SaphirusTux> moi j'ai commencé avezc redhat puis fedora puis ubuntu
<SaphirusTux> maintenant je suis sous linuxMint et debian 6
<SaphirusTux> les dernieres ubuntu me casse les pieds avec unity
<davlefou> slackware, red hat, mandriva, un peu de freebsd, solaris, centos, suse et ubuntu!
<davlefou> sun solaris et x86
<SaphirusTux> oui solaris et bsd je les ai testé aussi
<davlefou> touché à irix!
<SaphirusTux> en fait j'ai une machine que pour les tests :)
<davlefou> et mac os X
<SaphirusTux> je teste tout ce qui passe entre mes mains
<davlefou> netbsb est bien!
<SaphirusTux> irix je ne connais pas
<davlefou> Je déteste unity!
<SaphirusTux> netbsd n'est pas vraiment fait pour l'utilisation comme poste de travail
<SaphirusTux> archlinux me tente de plus en plus mais en ce moment je n'ai pas le temps pour voir son évolution
<davlefou> SaphirusTux: passe à gnome Shell!
<SaphirusTux> j'ai testé archbang une derivé de arch et elle semble bien
<SaphirusTux> càd gnome 3 ?
<davlefou> oui, il est plus convivial!
<SaphirusTux> je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester
<davlefou> hum, je reste sur débians ou ubuntu, question d'optimisation professionnel!
<SaphirusTux> je croyais que ubuntu 11.10 allait le proposer mais non ils attendent encore
<davlefou> Tu peux l'avoir en apt-get install gnome-shell
<SaphirusTux> moi pour mon portable j'utilise linuxmint elle est bien
<SaphirusTux> pour mon poste fixe c'est une debian
<SaphirusTux> je n'ai pas une ubuntu installé mùaintenant :)
<SaphirusTux> est cequ'il est stable ?
<davlefou> je n'autorise du des ubuntus dans ma boites! Question d'homogénité!
<SaphirusTux> linuxmint c'est une ubuntu juste optimisé et ils ont gardé gnome 2.x
<davlefou> Il y a le français?
<SaphirusTux> oui
<davlefou> Pense à aller voter demain!
<SaphirusTux> oui surement :)
<SaphirusTux> inchalah il y'aura pas trop de file d'attente
<SaphirusTux> je vais essayer de y aller tot le matin
<SaphirusTux> j'ai un truc bizarre sur ma debian squeeze
<SaphirusTux> eclipse ne fonctionne plus
<SaphirusTux> je le desinstalle et j'efface .eclipse de mon home et je le reinstalle et il ne fonctionne pas
<davlefou> Eclipse, bizzare! C'est un probléme de java!
<SaphirusTux> lorsque je telecharge le programme et je le decompresse sur un repertoire de mon home il fonctionne
<SaphirusTux> netbeans fonctionne aussi
<SaphirusTux> ce n'est pas un probleme de JVM
<davlefou> As tu regardé les logs?
<SaphirusTux> lesquels ?
<davlefou> de ubuntu dans /var/log
<SaphirusTux> je le lance en mode terminal il n'affiche rien
<davlefou> essaye de faire un grep sur eclipse!
<SaphirusTux> oui je sais mais quel fichier ?
<SaphirusTux> il y'en a beaucoup
<davlefou> d'ou l'intérêt de faire un grep!
<davlefou> tu peux ajouter un tail!
<SaphirusTux> je trouve rien :(
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<davlefou> SaphirusTux: essaye de faire une autre compte et teste voir si cela marche ou pas!
<davlefou> kangoulya: Lu
<TrD> bonsoir tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-16
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<os_> AminosAmigos: hello !
<AminosAmigos> Hey os_  :)
<AminosAmigos> how are you ?
<os_> :)
<os_> fine !!
<os_> u ?
<AminosAmigos> Not Bad :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-17
<r3zguin0> Ping :D
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> ija #fassa5
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-18
<DelphiWorld> hey
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-19
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis Tux-Tn
<os_> DelphiWorld: welcome :)
<DelphiWorld> salam os_ :)
<os_> salam !
<mezen> thx
<os_> salam !
<mezen> thx os_
<os_> mezen: :)
<os_> but whats happend >
<os_> ?
<mezen> for who ?
<os_> <mezen> thx os_
<mezen> it was a reply for salam
<os_> mezen: AH ..
<os_> it is the first time i got thing like this
<mezen> shall peace be upon you too :)
<os_> anyway !
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-20
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hi ounis long time no seen :) how are you ?
<ounis> fine
<aminosamigos> hello
 * mezen slaps r3zguin0 etc etc...
 * ounis slaps mezen around a bit with a large trout
<ounis> wow too many people in the chan!
<ounis> what's going on?
 * mezen slaps ounis etc etc...
<mezen> let me whois you
<ounis> mezen I'm ounis :D
<r3zguin0> dafuq
<mezen> ounis, mmmm, let me remember
<mezen> sorry, i can not remember you dude
<mezen> where are u from ?
<ounis> I'm always here !
<mezen> i know
<ounis> so it's simple mezen i'm Just ounis
<mezen> good
<mezen> i'll stop asking you
<mezen> :)
<ounis> :)
<ounis> mezen is there something special today ?
<ounis> why too many persons usually not here?
<mezen> honestly, i dont know
<ounis> ok aight
<mezen> i was simply talking about facebook and impact it has on irc and all, and i got a very bad reaction from him
<mezen> so i stopped
<mezen> it was with Tux-Tn
<mezen> called "sarhan"
<ounis> I know sarhan
<ounis> btw Tux-Tn I'm a bit disappointed
<ounis> you promised you'll fetch that thing this weekend
<ounis> btw mezen check what eben moglen advices about social networks
<mezen> who is that guy ?
<ounis> http://archive.org/details/EbenMoglenOnFacebookGoogleAndGovernmentSurveillance2012
<mezen> 29 minutes
<mezen> of speech
<ounis> yep
<ounis> 29 mn believe me you'll not regret
<mezen> my connection will be suffering
<mezen> i will download that later
<ounis> you'll even want to hear more from that person
<ounis> it's simply a genious
<mezen> lol
<mezen> more genious than RMS ?
<ounis> I strongly think so
<ounis> I met RMS and I know what I'm talking about
<mezen> well he id defending diaspora against facebook and other social networks
<mezen> simply because diaspora is opensource ??
<ounis> listen to the end
<ounis> and there is nothing called open source
<ounis> there is only free software
<mezen> bah open source is better than free software
 * ounis getting angry, and don't wanna have that discussion yet another time
<mezen> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.fr.html
<mezen> lis ça
<ounis> I think you didn't read it very well
<ounis> read it again
<mezen> lol
<ounis> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<mezen> open source c'est plus général que le free software = les codes sources sont accessibles avec le software qui est bien sûr libre
<ounis> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<ounis> anyways
<ounis> I'm not in the mood to have that argument
<ounis> especially when the person is using a language I don't understand
<mezen> no prob
<mezen> just ignore it
<ounis> aight
<ounis> lbakri tlab khouya 7azem elli fi fransa , 3endi barcha ma tlabtach
<ounis> oups wrong tab
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-21
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: Salam
<DelphiWorld> hey wissem
<wissem> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava wissem ?
<wissem> ca va bien merci
<wissem> et toi DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> wissem: hamdoulah merci;-)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: je vais en tunisy encore le 22 inchalah
<wissem> welcome :)
<DelphiWorld> merci wissem ;-)
<DelphiWorld> http://paste.debian.net/202472/
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-14
<Guest68991> hi everybody
<r3zguin0> hello
<elacheche_anis> hello kawarizmi :)
<kawarizmi> elacheche_anis: salam
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, salam :) do we know each other? :)
<kawarizmi> لا
<kawarizmi> أنا جديد
<elacheche_anis> Mara7bi :D
<kawarizmi> أتابع من يومين فقط
<kawarizmi> وبيك يعيشك
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, féch ta3mal fiddinya? Tu utilise ubuntu depuis combien de temps :D
<kawarizmi> نخدم في التعليم
<kawarizmi> نستعمل في دبيان عندي مديدة
<elacheche_anis> Jaw :D Fine? :) Ah ok debian :D normal, l'essentiel c'est que tu utilise pas WinBug :p
<elacheche_anis> Tu participeras à la SFd alorS?
 * elacheche_anis a trop de questions x)
<kawarizmi> مش ممكن ظروفي ما تسمحش
<kawarizmi> deja je ne sais exactement ce que cela veut dire :]
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, http://softwarefreedomday.tn/appel-a-contribution/
<kawarizmi> merci, je vais voir
<elacheche_anis> :)
<kawarizmi> 9a a l'air d'être riche :)
<kawarizmi> 9a --> Ça
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Fine t9arri kawarizmi
<kawarizmi> في التعليم الابتدائي خويا
<kawarizmi> ما نيش مختص في لينكس
<elacheche_anis> Ih fi éna école :D :D :p
<kawarizmi> انا هاوي فقط
<kawarizmi> وأتابع
<kawarizmi> اذا اردتم انتشار لينكس والبرمجيات الحرة اخرجوا من المحيط الأكاديمي واحتكوا بالمؤسسات
<elacheche_anis> Nous somme une communauté des utilisateurs :) pas une communauté des experts :D Les membres de la communauté sont des étudiants, éléves, amateurs, geeks, experts, pro etc etc
<kawarizmi> ولو أني بعد استخدام لينكس لسنوات عديدة أعرف أن العلة من الأكاديميين أنفسهم
<kawarizmi> هم من لا يريد للينكس الانتشار
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, a3mal talla → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<kawarizmi> لا بد من الدعم الحكومي والاذ فلا مستقبل للبرمجيات الحرة في تونس
<kawarizmi> c'est?
<elacheche_anis> C'est la liste des evnts qu'on a fait.. On a fait déjà trop d'events chez des utiniverisité, mais le problème cest qu'on doit recevoir une invitation.. Nos membres sont des benevoles.. Et nous ne somme pas une association
<kawarizmi> ربي معاكم
<elacheche_anis> :)
<kawarizmi> أقول مرة أخرى أخرجوا من الاطار الأكاديمي البحثي البحت وانظروا الى ردة فعل المستخدمين
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, on fait pas des recherches :D
<kawarizmi> ملاحظة: حواسيب المدرسة التي أعمل بها كلها عليها دبيان ويزي
<kawarizmi> اجتهاد شخصي لا غير وصدقني الاطفال لا يجدون فرقا
<elacheche_anis> C'est bien.. Concernant ubuntu-tn on fait pas des recherches, on support les utilisateurs via les réseaux sociaux, notre ML et irc, et aussi on support les utilisateurs lors de nos events, on fait des présentations de ubunt et les ll, des workshops et une install party
<kawarizmi> لم تفهمني: عندما اقول اخرجوا من الاطار الاكاديمي لا أقصد متابعي الغرفة بل الأكاديميين والطلاب الذين ما يكادون يتخرجون حتى ينسوا لينكس وغيره.. لا ألومهم فهم يسعون لايجاد عمل لذلك على المؤسسات الحكومية أن تدعم جنو/لينكس والبرمجيات الحرة
<kawarizmi> وليس الأمر بعزيز
<elacheche_anis> Bah il faut contacter les responsable.. personnelement j'ai utilisé linux quand j'étais éléve, puis quand j'était étudiants, et maintenant je travail avec Linux..
<kawarizmi> هل حاولت ترغيب اصدقاء في لينكس؟؟ أنا فعلت ولمدة تزيد عن 5 سنوات بين أصدقائي وزملائي الذين يشتكون باستمرار من الفيروسات ومن سوء الاستخدام
<kawarizmi> لكن النتيجة صفر
<elacheche_anis> J'ai eu des bonne résultats :D
<kawarizmi> ah! ça c'est rassurant :)
<elacheche_anis> mon petit frère utilise linux :) le desktop de la famille a linux.. plusieurs personnes de mes amis utilisent linux.. Chui un SysAdmin alors j'ai converti quelque collègues du travail vers Linux :D
<kawarizmi> كما ذكرت لك الحواسيب في المدرسة عليها ويزي والجميع يستخدمها بلا مشاكل كبرى لكن الطابعة الناسخة لم اجد لها حلا
<kawarizmi> لا تعمل الاذ على وندوز اكس بي
<kawarizmi> حتى سفن لا تعمل عليه
<elacheche_anis> Model?
<kawarizmi> sharp 5145
<kawarizmi> trop de recherche sur le net mais en vain
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, je trouve pas ton imprimente dans le site officiel de sharp, tu me passe un lien?
<kawarizmi> un moment
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, XD
<kawarizmi> bah.. je ne plus où est-ce que j'ai mis ses documents
<elacheche_anis> LoooL.. Ok TYT :)
<kawarizmi> il y a beaucoup de desordre ici
<kawarizmi> et je suis mnt at home
<kawarizmi> c'est l'aid :P
<elacheche_anis> Ok, pas grave :) ki tal9a ref mté3 printer a3malli ping inzid inlawaj m3ék :D
<kawarizmi> Je dois corriger: c'est sharp AR-5127
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, lézimha 9a3da hédhi :-/
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, lézimha 9a3da hédhi :-/
<kawarizmi> ليس لها حل: لا تعمل على المعمارية 64 ولا تعمل على سفن وبالطبع لا تعمل على لينكس
<elacheche_anis> C'est une photocopieuse pas imprimente!
<kawarizmi> الحلول التي وجدتها هي في تثبيت نظام تخيلي على لينكس
<kawarizmi> لكن هذا سيسبب صعوبة للآخرين
<kawarizmi> تركتها على ونزفت
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, partage là via WinBug et puis confige l'imprimente réseau via les clients linux ;)
<kawarizmi> هذا ما فعلته
<kawarizmi> لحسن الحظ يوجد ايضا طابعة ليزرية معرفة بدون مشاكل من نوع بروذر
<elacheche_anis> http://sharp-world.com/products/copier/products/index.html?finishval=000000000000000000000000000&dataname=AR-5127
<kawarizmi> لا يوجد شيء
<elacheche_anis> Voilà :D Je trouve pas le produit dans le site de sharp.. x)
<kawarizmi> في الرابط التالي يوجد بعض الدرايفرات وادلة الاستخدام
<kawarizmi> http://www.sharp.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/gb/hs.xsl/-/html/support--downloads.htm
<kawarizmi> رغم أنها سريعة وقوية لكن الشركة تناستها
<kawarizmi> هذا دليل تثبيتها على ويندوز اكس بي http://www.sharp.co.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/documents/documents/om/34_ppc/AR5127_OM_Software_FR.pdf
<kawarizmi> الملاحظة أن العديد في تونس يبحثون عن درايفر لها على وندوز سفن بدون جدوى.. انا أبحث عن سواقتها على لينكس
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, http://www.sharp.co.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/documents/documents/drv/34_ppc/MX-DXxx_DRV_SAP-UNIX-ver01_ALL.zip
<kawarizmi> merci je vais voir
<kawarizmi> ليست موجودة في القائمة
<kawarizmi> لندعها للوقت
<kawarizmi> شكرا جزيلا للمساعدة
<kawarizmi> وعيد مبارك
<elacheche_anis> Snine dayma kawarizmi  :S
<SalahMessaoud> bsr
<SalahMessaoud> 3idkom mabrouk w kol 3am wentouma 7ayin b5er
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche_anis
<r3zguin0> snin dayma SalahMessaoud , and all
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-15
<proby> hello
<proby> aid mobarak :p
<SalahMessaoud> aya barra golna slm
<SalahMessaoud> w 3idkom mabrouk
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-17
<kawarizmi> عيد مبارك
<kawarizmi> مبروك عليكم اوبنتو 13.10
<kawarizmi> Vous avez testé la nouvelle buntu?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-18
<elacheche_anis> salam kawarizmi :D
<elacheche_anis> 3id sa"id :D
<elacheche_anis> 3id sa3id :D
<elacheche_anis> <kawarizmi> Vous avez testé la nouvelle buntu? → Nope not yet :)
<SalahMessaoud> slm ^^
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, salam :) 3id sa"id :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, mouch béhi troll fil ml sfd :p
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, ahla 3lena awa3lik allah ghaleb manajemtech nched rou7i
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche_anis> lool
<KL3evan> salem
<KL3evan> ya jme3a wa9tech el sceance chat ta3 EL SFD ???
<KL3evan> quet
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-19
<guest2> slt
<lunapersa> salem Neo31
<Neo31> pong lunapersa
<Neo31> slt
<lunapersa> ça  va
<lunapersa> asslema ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> we lunapersa et toi ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam @*
<lunapersa> ça  passe :)
<Neo31> hi ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> - 3 mn
<lunapersa> :(
<Neo31> il est ou ton bot
<Neo31> t'as annoncer sur ML lunapersa ?
<lunapersa> biensure
<lunapersa> mezel Jacer Bedis Sameh  et Mr Ali
<geekette86> c ki Ali
<lunapersa> c'est un enseignant
<lunapersa> qui nous a proposé un atelier
<geekette86> ok
<lunapersa> entre temps  voici la liste https://sfd2013.hackpad.com/Software-Freedom-Day-2013-m7Z1VoFcM2a
<RBA_> @Lunapersa t'es seule fel atelier el control wel app pr enfant?
<lunapersa> je ne le suis  pas
<lunapersa> non  je  suis  seulement coordinatrice
<RBA_> ah d'acc
<lunapersa> RBA_  vous etes qui ?
<RBA_> Rihab ben Aicha
<lunapersa> Ah  d'accord :)
<RBA_> :))
<lunapersa> tu  veux participer  à  cet  atelier
<RBA_> c'est à deux?
<RBA_> pour 2 personnes?
<lunapersa> non
<RBA_> d'acc
<RBA_> j'ai pas préparer quelque chose en fait
<RBA_> préparé*
<lunapersa> tu as encore  le temps
<lunapersa> :)
<RBA_> oui sinon j'ai besoin d'informations...
<lunapersa> lesquelles ?
<RBA_> sur ce que je dois présenter...
<RBA_> je n'ai aucune idée jusqu'à l'instant
<dass> #msg nickserv
<lunapersa> il  faut  etre  en rapport avec le theme  de SFD
<RBA_> oui oui bien sur je vais voir, si j'avais quelque chose je vous contacterais :)) j'aime l'idée de toute façon
<dass> salut
<hich-em> lunapersa: maw bech dji demain???
<Neo31> lunapersa
<lunapersa> RBA_  d'accord
<RBA_> :))
<hich-em> ubuntiste-msakni: et toi????
<lunapersa> hiche-em
<hich-em> oui
<lunapersa> concernant  l'invitation  on parlera dés qu'on termine  la reunion
<lunapersa> Neo31 ?
<lunapersa> 22h24
<Neo31> ?
<lunapersa> alors ..?
<Neo31> alors chkoun jey m3ana lel sfd w lezim nestaneweh ?
<Neo31> sinon il pe soit consulter le log soit te contacter pour plus d'info
<Neo31> a3tini briefing chnouwa fetna fel preparation
<Neo31> w chnouwa planning
<Neo31> et tt
<lunapersa> Mezel  Jacer   Bedis  Sameh
<lunapersa> bon
<lunapersa> on va discuter  pour  le moment  les 3  pts
<ubuntiste-msakni> Wow wow!!! Un peu d'ordre svp!!! On est ici pour discuter un sujet précis!! lunapersa commence la réunion
<hich-em> jacer qui,,,
<hich-em> ,,,
<Neo31> jacer deja ici lunapersa
<Neo31> dass = jacer
<lunapersa> ah d'accord
<Neo31> bedis m3aya atelier touch taw na7ki m3ah eni
<dass> dsl pour le pseudo
<Neo31> sameh wali a7ki m3ah enti apres lunapersa
<lunapersa> -_-
<lunapersa> Behi
<lunapersa> y'aura plus le temps
<lunapersa> alors  on commence
<ubuntiste-msakni>  Neo31 t'as oublié comment on gére nos réunion!!?
<Neo31> oui ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> je gere rien ce soir
 * Neo31 is sick sry
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> Alors
<ubuntiste-msakni> Alors svp tlm lunapersa gérera la réunion, silence svp!
<Neo31> +1 lunapersa
<lunapersa> on recommence
<lunapersa> pour  demander  la parole il faut indiquer ce  symbole !
<lunapersa> et des  que  vous  terminerez  eof
<lunapersa> d'accord ?
<hich-em> ok
<lunapersa> ce  soir  on va discuter  les 3 points
<hich-em> ?????
<lunapersa> le  planning  la durée de chaque atelier et  les sujets
<lunapersa> voici  ce lien
<lunapersa> qui  regroupe touts  les ateliers https://sfd2013.hackpad.com/Software-Freedom-Day-2013-m7Z1VoFcM2a
<lunapersa> chaque  candidate  doit  nous expliquer  le  theme choisi  ainsi  la  durée  qu'il  faut avoir
<lunapersa> alors  on commence  par le  theme  n1
<lunapersa> Ubuntu touch  par Neo31
<Neo31> !
<lunapersa> Oui  Neo31
<Neo31> ca sera une introduction a Ubuntu Touch en general
<Neo31> la technologie et l'OS
<Neo31> et aussi une formation sur le developpement Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> je m'occuperai de la formation QML + QT et C++
<Neo31> mon co-equipier Bedis va s'en occuper du HTML5 pour Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> pour presenter la technologie et faire une petite formation ca peut prendre entre 45mn et 60mn
<Neo31> faire un premier workshop pratique ca peut prendre plus de temps
<lunapersa> d'accord  il faut avoir  des app  liées  au theme
<Neo31> j'aimerai juste savoir si on aura chaqu'un un stand pour faire en parallel ou une seule salle dediee a ubuntu-tn et on fait chaqu'un a son tour
<Neo31> eof
<Neo31> !
<lunapersa> oui Neo31
<lunapersa> je vous passe  ce  lien http://softwarefreedomday.tn/programme/
<Neo31> je ne peut pas prometre une application lie a l'education pour le workshop.
<Neo31> j'ai une deuxieme question! est ce qu'on peut introduire la technologie Ubuntu Touch a travers un talk?
<Neo31> seulement introduction et non pas une formation
<Neo31> eof
<lunapersa> Neo 31  tu  as vu  le programme  de  la  journée
<lunapersa> donc  on aura  seulement  14h00-16h30
<lunapersa> 2h30  seulement
<lunapersa> il faut avoir  30 mn  pour chacun d'entre  vous
<lunapersa> concernant  le talk il nous faut reverifier  avec clibre
<ubuntiste-msakni> !
<lunapersa> oui ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Fyi all, on est ici pour discuter ce qu'on va faire dans notre stand qui sera à l'extérieur de l'amphi!! Le programme de l'event est déjà on place!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Eof
<lunapersa> d'accord ubuntiste-msakni
<lunapersa> d'autres  questions  Neo31
<lunapersa> ?
 * Neo31 n'as pas de question puisqu'il n'as pas demander la parole
<lunapersa> l'atelier ne doit pas passer  30 mn  pour que les autres prennent leur chances
<lunapersa> alors  on passe  au  theme n:2
<lunapersa> Ubuntu embedded imaging
<lunapersa> geekette86
<geekette86> oui
<geekette86> !
<lunapersa> vas-y
<geekette86> bon voila i will give three ways to view and config ur raspberry on ubuntu
<geekette86> then do some image processing on it
<geekette86> eof
<lunapersa> tu peux nous  expliquer  encore  ?
<geekette86> bah je pense que c clair
<geekette86> bon there is many people had a pb to configure the PI with ubuntu
<geekette86> i will give them three way to communicate with it when we are on ubuntu
<geekette86> and then i will show them a program of detction o shape or any object using PI
<geekette86> i think it is clear
<geekette86> pi= Raspberry PI
<geekette86> eof
<the_illusionist> hello
<the_illusionist> any bh  ?
<lunapersa> d'accord  geekette   et  la durée
<geekette86> 30 minute it'll be quick
<lunapersa>  Parfait !
<lunapersa> d'autres  question  geekette86
<lunapersa> ?
<geekette86> nn merci
 * Neo31 lunapersa eof = move on there are no more questions
<the_illusionist> luna :D
<geekette86> +1 Neo31
<the_illusionist> +1 Neo31
<lunapersa> on  passe  au n 3
<lunapersa> le  theme num3  control parental + migration ubu (me +....)+petit app pour enfants ubu-touch
<lunapersa> tout d'abord  je m'excuse  à  RBA_
<the_illusionist> yup
<lunapersa> car  ce thme   est  proposé par Sameh
<the_illusionist> it is me :)
<the_illusionist> lool
<JokerHacker> keep-alive
<lunapersa> j'ai pas fait attention
<the_illusionist> je propose avec moi anis :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> !
<lunapersa> STP
 * Neo31 ubuntiste-msakni kick the_illusionist and JokerHacker 
<lunapersa> STP the_illusionist
<lunapersa> on est dans une reunion
<lunapersa> pour demander  la parole  il faut indiquer !
<RBA__> lunapersa : pas de prob :)
<the_illusionist> yup
<lunapersa> alors
<lunapersa> puisque Sameh  est  abscent
<lunapersa> on passe au sujet  num 4
<lunapersa> qui  est  proposé par Ali BHK
<lunapersa> s'il est  abscent aussi  on passe au  dernier  sujet
<lunapersa> Creating Ubuntu applications to communicate with arduino cards in python under Ubuntu (Jacer Omri / Mohsen Amine Baoueb)
<JokerHacker> !
<the_illusionist> hell o
<lunapersa> vas-y  JokerHacker
<JokerHacker> on va presenter python comme un language facile à manipuler, donc idéale pour l'enseignement
<JokerHacker> puis l'outil quickly pour creer des ubuntu-apps
<JokerHacker> ensuite on va demontrer comment utiliser son arduino avec python et creer une ubuntu-app pour ca
<JokerHacker> duree entre 60mn et 75
<JokerHacker> eof
<lunapersa> D'accord  JokerHacker :)
<lunapersa> sauf  que  c'est  trop 60 mn
<JokerHacker> !
<Neo31> !
<lunapersa> vas-y  JokerHacker
<JokerHacker> on va parler de 3 sous thème donc ca va prendre du temps, aussi on va faire un screencast il faut que ca soit clair, si c'est possible biensur
<JokerHacker> eof
<elacheche> !
<lunapersa> vas-y Neo31
<Neo31> dsl, eof
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> vas-y elacheche
<elacheche> FIY, nous aurons probablement qu'une table + un datashow! Alors si vous aurez besoin d'autre choses vous devez nous dire ça maintenant, pour que lunapersa transmet vos ddes aux organisateurs de la sfd pour qu'ils vérifient si c'est possible 'avoir ces besoins ou pas
<elacheche> eof
<the_illusionist> eof
<lunapersa> Merci  elacheche
<JokerHacker> !
<lunapersa> vas-y <JokerHacker>
<JokerHacker> les workshops sont-ils en // ou non?
<elacheche> !!
 * elacheche will answer JokerHacker 
<lunapersa> vas-y elacheche
<elacheche> JokerHacker, Touts les clubs/asso/comm commencerons leurs workshops/pres en // pour nous on doit faire notre planing interne pour faire nos workshops, c'est pourquoi on est ici!
<elacheche> eof
<lunapersa> tout est clair ? JokerHacker
<lunapersa> si non on revient au control parental + migration ubu (me +....)+petit app pour enfants ubu-touch
<lunapersa> par the_illusionist
<JokerHacker> pas trop, interne relatif à quoi?
<the_illusionist> hello
<lunapersa> JokerHacker
<lunapersa> on va avoir un stand
<lunapersa> on est  la pour  nous organiser  definir les sujets etc ..  le  planning
<lunapersa> les ateliers seront passés  par ordre
<lunapersa> vus  qu'on aura  seulement 2h30 mn
<lunapersa> le matin  sera  consacré  pour les conferences
<lunapersa> je pense  que  tout  le monde  va y assister
<lunapersa> JokerHacker  ?
<lunapersa> tout  est clair ??
<lunapersa> on n'a plus  du temps  on passe
<lunapersa> au the_illusionist
<the_illusionist> hello 3rd time
<lunapersa> tu nous  explique rapidement  ainsi la durée
<the_illusionist> bon pour moi j'explique qu'on doit pa limiter l'internet pour les enfants et on donne la solution pour le control parental on parle de l'ubuntu et la migration comment elle est facile et de plus montrer au jeunes que developer ubu-touch trop facile il suffit d'inover
<the_illusionist> bref max 20 min
<the_illusionist> et min 10 min a vous de voir
<the_illusionist> 3 en 1
<lunapersa> tu as terminé ?
<Neo31> !
<the_illusionist> ui
<the_illusionist> c facile a dire
<the_illusionist> eof
<lunapersa> vas-y Neo31
<Neo31> c'est quoi l'histoire de ubuntu touch dans l'atelier de the_illusionist ? et moi et bedis on fait quoi a lors ?
<Neo31> eof
<the_illusionist> Neo31 je parle pas technique just je montre une app rien d'autre
<the_illusionist> eof
<Neo31> -1
<lunapersa> alors the_illusionist
<lunapersa> je pense qu'il faut eviter
<lunapersa> d'introduire
<lunapersa> Ub touch
<the_illusionist> !
<lunapersa> vas-y
<the_illusionist> c'est juste l'idée de passer un relai d'une migration d'un systeme prop a un systeme libre et montrer du coté end-user que tu es le propre maitre de ton destin  voila
<the_illusionist> je vois pas la raison
<the_illusionist> eof
<lunapersa> tout  est clair Neo31
<lunapersa> ?
 * Neo31 confused
<Neo31> !
<lunapersa> vas-y
<lunapersa> vas-y Neo31
<Neo31> tsaraf the_illusionist don't make it a duplicate
<Neo31> eof
<the_illusionist> !
<elacheche> !
<lunapersa> vas-y the_illusionist
<the_illusionist> Neo31 j'ai pas compris se que tu as voulu dire  ?
 * Neo31 asked that you don't duplicate or interfere with the ubuntu touch workshop
<lunapersa> the_illusionist  il faut eviter les redondances dans ce  cas    c'est simple
<Neo31> +1 lunapersa
<the_illusionist> !
<lunapersa> vas-y
<the_illusionist> just elacheche veut parler si tu as remarqué
<the_illusionist> eof
<lunapersa> vas-y  elacheche
<lunapersa> je m'excuse
<elacheche> 1. Je pense qu'on est en réunion et pas des spéctateurs qui regarde une discussion entre the_illusionist et Neo31, les gars merci d'essayer de rester dans le sujet, on est ici pour faire un planing!! 2. Y a un misunderstanding, JokerHacker pensé que c'est une réunion SFD, pas ubuntu-tn.. Elle va pas faire un workshop au nom de ubuntu-tn.. Merci de rester dans le sujet tml, et je pense qu'il est temps pour terminer la ré
<elacheche> union, mais il faut qu'on termine le planing avant
<elacheche> eof
<lunapersa> Merci  elacheche
<lunapersa> Alors  je pense  que  tout est  clair à tout le monde
<lunapersa> pour  Neo31 et the_illusionist vous pouvez  discuter  plustard
<lunapersa> D'autres questions ?  JokerHacker
<lunapersa> si non ----->  un recap
<lunapersa> nous aurons 3 ateliers
<lunapersa> seulement
<lunapersa>     ubuntu touch //  Ubuntu embedded imaging //  control parental + migration ubu (me +....)+petit app pour enfants
<lunapersa> je vous informe aussi  il faut  preparer un dossier
<the_illusionist> !
<lunapersa> En collaboration avec LPI maghreb, le comité d’organisation de SFD a décidé d’organiser 4 concours et d’attribuer à chacun un prix.On vous informe qu'il y'aura un prix pour la meilleur contribution libre en 2013.Ce prix récompense la meilleur contribution ou projet libre en Tunisie au cours de l’année 2013. Pour postuler à ce prix le candidat doit transmettre, par mail, au comité d’organisation une description du projet ou de la c
<lunapersa> ontribution. Le rapport ne doit pas dépasser les 2 pages et doit être envoyé avant le 25/10/2013. Préciser dans le sujet du mail [Prix contribution]
<lunapersa> remarque  je  dois aussi verifier  avec Mr Ali  BHK
<lunapersa> vas-y the_illusionist
<the_illusionist> pour le prix sont 4 concours ? le concours de la comm la plus active ç a toi de rediger ses dossiers je croit
<the_illusionist> eof
<lunapersa> on vient  par la suite  de  discuter ça
<lunapersa> on arrive  à terminer  cette  reunion
<elacheche> !
<lunapersa> tfadhel
<elacheche> Neo31, the_illusionist geekette86 n'oublier pas les dossier SVP :) :)
<elacheche> lunapersa, fera un PV de la réunion + le planing qu'on a discuter (sans oublier que le workshop de JockerHacker est annulé)
<elacheche> eof
<lunapersa> behi
<lunapersa> on passe mnt  au Utn
<lunapersa> avant  de terminer  vous allez vous inscrire
<lunapersa> http://softwarefreedomday.tn/inscription-intervenants/
<lunapersa> Neo31 geekette
<lunapersa> the_illusionist
<elacheche> lunapersa, je pense qu'on dois passer ça par email privé ou via la ML
<Neo31> !
<lunapersa> tfadhel  Neo31
<lunapersa> c libre  twa
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> lezim nemchi
<Neo31> trop tard
<lunapersa> mechi  enti  ghodwa
<Neo31> jeyine ghodwa enti w elacheche mestir ?
<lunapersa> ?
<lunapersa> wa9teh  lezem  nkoun
<Neo31> 8h30 fel hotel yabda l'event
<elacheche> Neo31, tu m'expliqeu l'affaire de demain c'est quoi?
<Neo31> 30mn pour presenter ubuntu-tn et tt
<elacheche> qui va le faire?
<Neo31> w selon hichem bach ya3tiwna stand bach na3mlou atelier
<Neo31> je v faire la presentation vit fait
<elacheche> J'aime pas ces events parachuter moi!!!
<Neo31> ama je c pas encoire quoi faire fel stand
<Neo31> geekette bach temchi aussi
<Neo31> publique cible : simple users
<lunapersa> aleh ma7kitech par tel
<Neo31> des profs et eleves
<lunapersa> hwka  femma num
<Neo31> 7kit m3a hichem le soir
<Neo31> geekette bach ta7ki m3akom bekri 9oltoulha apres
<elacheche> Tu sera le respensable Neo31: présentation + stand.. Je veux pas du troll STP!!!
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> tu vien pas alors elacheche
<elacheche> Non
<Neo31> ca fait qq jours que ca ete annonce sur la ML
<elacheche> La prochaine fois on accepte PAS des events SANS planification!!!
<Neo31> juste le stand est imprevu
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> elacheche,
<elacheche> Neo31, c'est annoncer hier!
<elacheche> tout est annocer hier!
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> je go
<Neo31> thx
<elacheche> Neo31, -1 pas whatever.. il faut que tout soit sous le controle.. PAs d'anarchisme!
<Neo31> luna fibelha avant cette date normalement
<elacheche> GO Neo31.. Good luck pour demain, please block all trolling..
<Neo31> fibalik mailing mte3i kan 3adim
<Neo31> en tt k le seul imprevu c le stand
<elacheche> Neo31, normalement t'es l'un des peronnes qui connais très bien comment on gére et prépare nos events!!!
<Neo31> geekette w hichem can handle it
<elacheche> On parlera des detailles face à face..
<Neo31> bn8
<elacheche> amusez vous bien ++
<lunapersa> ani  f beli  jeudi  la3chia   w  7kit m3a  hichem 9otl yeb3ethli les infos
<lunapersa> bech  nchouf
<lunapersa> ba3dech  wsolni mail vendredi sbe7
<lunapersa> 3amlt transfert lil ML
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-20
<megabraker> knoppix__ , good morning
<knoppix__> bnj
<megabraker> knoppix__ , is there any official knoppix or deb clubs around tn ?
<megabraker> knoppix__ , whoever talked to you now is lying :/
<elacheche_anis> tigre_8_pirate
<elacheche_anis> hey nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va!!??
<nizarus> hmd
<nizarus> et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> HMD, machgoub bil khidma :) → J'ai pas lu touts mes mails depuis dimanche dernier.. Alors je sais pas si l'info est l'un des emails ou pas mais je vais quand même posé la question :D Pour les personnes qui ont ajouté leurs noms dans la pad de l'organisation de la sfd et les coordinateurs des clubs/asso/comms ils doivent faire l'inscription via ce lien http://softwarefreedomday.tn/enregistrement/ ou y auront une for
<elacheche_anis> mulaire spécial :)
<nizarus> j'ai demandé une confirmation finale dans le pad
<nizarus> pour clore le comité d'organisation
<nizarus> mais uniquement quelques uns ont confirmé
<nizarus> et là je viens d'envoyer un rappel
<nizarus> mais apparemment il y a un problème avec la ML du SFD :/
<elacheche_anis> Ah ok.. Sorry, j'ai pas lu tout mes mails, j'ai encore trop de mails à lire c'est pourquoi j'ai posé la question :) J'ai vu quelqu'un qui a écrit "confirmer" dans le pad mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi x) Je vais le faire maintenant :) et informer les personnes que je connais et qu'il ont mis leurs noms là bas
<nizarus> ok
<elacheche_anis> done nizarus :) pas besoin de faire une autre inscription alors :)
<elacheche_anis> et pour les memebres qui vont faire les ateliers ils ont une formulaire spécial (c'est ce que j'ai compris de la réunion d'hier soir)
<nizarus> c'est le formulaire des intervenants
<elacheche_anis> yep :)
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, /*Respensables amphitéatre (3 personnes) */ → C'est la liste final?
<elacheche_anis> Je vois qu'il reste que 3 personnes déjà :)
<nizarus> c'est une proposition que j'ai demandé à confirmé
<nizarus> tu es le seul à confirmer :)
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, remarque écrire El Achèche Anis c'est faux
<nizarus> il faut écrire Anis El Achèche
<nizarus> la première écriture est une écriture d'origine raciste
<nizarus> rappel moi un jour je te raconterai l'histoire
<elacheche_anis> LoooL.. Oui je le sais :p je l'ai changé pour que je peux faire une recherche et confirmer tout les ligne ou je trouve mon nom :)
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, ATI.TN is hacked http://www.ati.tn/fr/ x)
<nizarus> ouuuuuuuups
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, luna ne veux pas faire partie du comité d'organisation ?
<elacheche_anis> <nizarus> elacheche_anis, lunapersa  ne veux pas faire partie du comité d'organisation ?
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, pour les inscription, les inscrits aurons un mail de confirmation ou pas?
<lunapersa> ??
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, normalement oui
<nizarus> mais là je pense qu'il y a des soucis chez openTunisia
<nizarus> ahla lunapersa
<nizarus> lunapersa, tu confirme ou pas dans l'organisation ?
<lunapersa> assléma
<lunapersa> d'accord
<lunapersa> je  confirme
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, emmmm il y aura un risque alors d'avoir des personnes qui ont fait l'inscription mais sans être ajouter à la bd des participant :/ ou pas?
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, la confirmation de l'inscription contient des info utiles  pour les participant??
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, tu as fais l'inscription maintenant
<nizarus> dans les intervenants il y a 3 membre u-tn lunapersa, Bedis et Semah
<elacheche_anis> non pas moi (t'as dis que mon nom dans le pad est suffisant!) c'est mon ancien enseignant qui a des problèmes
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, pour les intervenant il manque geekette et neo, et peut être ali :/ ping lunapersa
<lunapersa> oui  nous  aurons  avoir 3 ateliers  et le 4  à verifier  avec  Ali
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, et toi aussi puisque tu fais partie du comité d'organisation :)
<SalahMessaoud> slm
<lunapersa> SalahMessaoud w alikom essalem
<elacheche_anis> Ahla SalahMessaoud :), Ah ok nizarus alors je fait une inscription en utilisant le lien spécial des intervenant?
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, yep
<elacheche_anis> the link please :D
<lunapersa> http://softwarefreedomday.tn/inscription-intervenants/
<nizarus> lunapersa, ce lien n'est pas publique :)
<lunapersa> oui  je sais
<nizarus> alors pourquoi tu le partage ici :)
<lunapersa> :/
<elacheche_anis> Ah y aura des tshirts :D → pas la peine de porter mon u-tn tshirt alors?
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, pas de sponsors pas de tshirts :(
<elacheche_anis> Ok.. Alors mon utn Tshiert sera avec moi.. Après on verra :)
<SalahMessaoud> ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-13
<elacheche> GM
<oussemos> GM elacheche
<elacheche> oussemos, How are you?
<Farouk> salut le monde
<Neo31`> salut Farouk
<Farouk> j'ai ajouté une ligne dans ce tableau indiquant la compatibilité de la clé huawei E3236 avec ubuntu :)
<Farouk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, did you asked your friends to vote for you?!! o_O
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-14
<lunapersa> Hello idhaoui SalahMessaoud elacheche  :)
<idhaoui> Hey lunapersa
<lunapersa> Neo31,
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo lunapersa ^^
<lunapersa> ^^
<elacheche> Hey!
<lunapersa> hey SalahMessaoud  jey  SFD ?
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, yep inchallah
<lunapersa> nice :)))
<Neo31> pong lunapersa
<Neo31> sup
<Neo31> ahla Farouk
<Neo31> how r u doing
<Farouk> ahlan :)
<Farouk> great thanks
<Farouk> you?
<Neo31>  /whois Farouk
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> i'm fine thx :)
<Neo31>  so /whois Farouk ? :)
<Farouk> farouk is me :p
<Farouk> plz wait
<Farouk> ping neo31
<Neo31> pong Farouk
<Neo31> lol
<Farouk> yo
<Neo31> sry i got busy
<Farouk> don't worry
<Farouk> about yesterday
<Neo31> Farouk, mnin? te3 mestir wala tunis
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> hh
<Farouk> mestir actuellement
<Farouk> i'm confused as u r
<Farouk> hh
<Farouk> but studying in sfax
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> mela ghalet fik
<Neo31> netcharfou anyway
<Neo31> nice to meet u here
<Farouk> it's ok
<Farouk>  :)
<Neo31> and welcome to the chan :)
<Neo31> bach nchoufouk dimanche fel sfd non?
<Farouk> i'm here since 2012 :p
<Farouk> but i'm not active cuz internet is hard to find
<Farouk> anyway. no i can't as i said i'm in sfax
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> yeah but ppl are coming from many other cities
<Neo31> why not from sfax?
<Neo31> i'm not from monastir either
<Neo31> i'm currently at tunis
<Farouk> bo5l :p
<Neo31> ok
<Farouk> i'll conceder it
<Neo31> behi
<Farouk> concernat le tableau des clé
<Farouk> mta3 l bara7
<Farouk> il est modifiable
<Farouk> just login with your ubuntu ID
<Farouk> and clic "edit" in top left :)
<Neo31> i know i know
<Neo31> i just wanted to say thanks for the contribution :)
<Neo31> what's ur ubuntu id ?
<Farouk> farouk90210
<Farouk> you need the password? :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> why would i need that ?
<Neo31> don't give your passowrd to someone else
<Farouk> just kidding ;)
<Neo31> and more importantly don't post it here
<Neo31> this is a public channel
<Neo31> it is logged
<Farouk> yup i know i just saw what you wrote earlier today 3:)
<Neo31> good that u know about the log bot
<Neo31> anyway i jsut wanted to see ur launchpad profile
<Farouk> it's empty.. i wanna do some translation but i'm not free
<Neo31> i see
<Neo31> you are not a member of our loco team
<Neo31> on launchpad
<Neo31> do u know how to find it or u need a direct link ?
<Farouk> i can do that?
<Neo31> euh!
<Neo31> yep of course
<Neo31> it's an open community here
<Neo31> you can join anytime you want to
<Farouk> i found it :)
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> u need to join the mailing list too
<Neo31> to become a member
<Farouk> mailing list... :/ too much pub
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> too much what ?
<Neo31> 3ala ra7tik c pas obligatoire twali membre
<Neo31> hhh
<Farouk> publicité
<Neo31> but in order to get invloved with the community u need to subscribe to the mailing list (and filter that if u want)
<Neo31> it's not a marketing mailing list
<Neo31> be assured
<Farouk> i was a member of the mailing list till i deleted my previous email address
<Farouk> la3 3al les members
<Neo31> it serves for community members communication
<Neo31> it depends
<Neo31> famech pub
<Neo31> fama event prep
<Neo31> discussions
<Neo31> and some interesting news sometimes
<Neo31> if u feel it's not worth it just don't do it
<Neo31> i'm not trying to get u into the mailing list, i was just informing you of what it is
<Farouk> haw wa7ed b3ath son CV, lo5er ypartagi evenement la 3ala9a b ubuntu or open/free softwares
<Neo31> and how to become a member and how to get involved
<Farouk> ok i understand u ;)
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> aya raka7 jawek
<Neo31> ki test7a9 7aja hawka ping some members
<Neo31> i need to go afk
<Neo31> c ya later
<Neo31> yo lunapersa how r u ?
<Farouk> ok later ;)
<lunapersa> yoyo  Neo31  fine ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-15
<Neo31> hey ButterflyOfFire
<Neo31> how r you doing ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello Neo31, I'm fine :).
<Neo31> great
<Neo31> what's up, it's been a long time ButterflyOfFire :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yeah, I was absorbed by my work but I'm still alive man :)
<Neo31> good to see u anyway :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Thank you  Neo31 ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-18
<Dro__> salut
<Dro__> /whois nizarus  nizarus
<Dro__> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-12
<elacheche> Mornign loco !
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> o/ nabdev :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-14
<zied> Bonsoir à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-15
<Dro__> bjr bjr, bjr!
<Dro__> elacheche is sleeping as always :p
<Dro__> no one alive here ?
<chaker> Dro__: No :'(
<Dro__> chaker, hak lenna, kisseba ? :P mestanes tabda idle akther men ChanServ  :D
<chaker> Maho 3otla :p
<Dro__> ah d'acc :D
<chaker> Dro__: See you inchalah in SFD?
<Dro__> chaker, maybe...
<chaker> maybe? :'(
<chaker> :p
<Dro__> chaker, ey mani marbout, 5edma w 9raya :/ ken l9it fadhwa tawa nji :p
<Dro__> chaker, tu utilise un BNC ?
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> Yep
<chaker> o/ elacheche
<Dro__> 93adt nthabbet, 9olt 9adachni dépassé el ipv6 woslot el tounes weni ra9ed :P
<Dro__> bjr elacheche
<elacheche> wassup guys :)
<Dro__> 24-8 = 16
<elacheche> o_O
<Dro__> elacheche, ma tchalla9ch :p
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-16
<hamma> Hello guys
<nizarus> elacheche, "ya koi à sousse" :)))
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-17
<Dro> o/
<d4rk-5c0rp> o/
<Dro> i/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-17
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, how is it going my friend
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: alive!
<praisethemoon> yeah, i guess we both are xD
<pavlushka> yay, this time my guess is correct :p
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you are not busy, are you?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, you got me xD
<praisethemoon> i'm porting some code from a new API to an old one
<pavlushka> xD
<praisethemoon> so i can take as much time as i want
<praisethemoon> xD
 * pavlushka whispering in praisethemoon 's ear, "then just chill, have a coffee or so" :p
<praisethemoon> sadly, I have some morale towards my work :'(
<praisethemoon> I can't allow my self to do chill while work is not done
 * pavlushka now making faces
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, what kind of faces? xDD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: weird I guess.
<praisethemoon> I expected that one, no surprise xD
<pavlushka> xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, are you here with us today?
 * elacheche is angry, busy and too mcuh other status.. But here :D
<pavlushka> xD
<elacheche> hello folks
<elacheche> praisethemoon: did you used lightmicrohttpd before? (a cpp lib)
<praisethemoon> hello elacheche, no i haven't! any link?
<elacheche> https://www.gnu.org/software/libmicrohttpd/
<praisethemoon> GNU v2.1 licensed
<praisethemoon> I kinda fear gnu licenses
<elacheche> I'm looking for it's max // connections capacity
<praisethemoon> elacheche, http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15213-f99/www/class28/tiny.c
<praisethemoon> an MIT project: https://github.com/mattn/http-server
<praisethemoon> MIT licensed*
<elacheche> Hey Ridley5 !
<Ridley5> hi elacheche
<elacheche> welcome to ubuntu-tn :) What can we help you with today ?
<elacheche> Salam chaker cbj_ amtn :)
<amtn> salut elacheche :)
<Ridley5> thank you elacheche
<elacheche> 1st time here Ridley5 ?
<elacheche> amtn: ça va? :)
<amtn> hmd.. et toi?
<elacheche> hmd :)
<amtn> t'as du temps libre , il parait :)
<elacheche> Non amtn je suis encore @work :)
<elacheche> Je quitte dans 5min :D
<amtn> c'est 20:25
<elacheche> yep :)
<amtn> moi je suis en vacances :P
<elacheche> Ahhh! Don't remindme of that.. x)
<amtn> :D
<elacheche> Ridley5: 1st time here Ridley5 ?
<Ridley5> no
<Ridley5> maybe last
<Ridley5> :p
<elacheche> Oh! Why is that?! x)
<Ridley5> ay sayeb maaandek matamel
<elacheche> o_O
 * elacheche is goign home.. see you later amtn
<Ridley5> nfadlek si Anis
<amtn> A plus..
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: use you registed account -_-
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm not using lightmicrohttpd, a co-worked used it and I was wondring about it's capacity.. Sedly the co-worker find a new better job, so now the team should figure out how to hack it to get better results..
<elacheche> The ex-coworker was a C/Cpp/Linux/Embded/OpenCV  guru-ninja-geek, so you can understand the situation :D
<elacheche> amtn: Your dns are good now?
<amtn> yes thanks
<amtn> prob M$ reglé
<elacheche> Cool :)
<amtn> C'etait une belle experience :D
<amtn> tu uitlise quoi comme editeur de code?
<amtn> tu utilises...*
<elacheche> VIM <3 :D
<amtn> je vois plus l'importance pour de la programmation objet
<amtn> pour des scripts.. peut-etre
<elacheche> Euuh, non, j'ai utilisé pour faire du java :)
<amtn> on peut mm editer des fichiers lointain avec des editeur plus friendly
<elacheche> VIM est pas un simple editeur de texte, il est considérer comme un IDE :)  → IBM a confirmé ça aussi dans l'une des ces publications (ancien pdf que j'ai lu)
<elacheche> amtn: Je suis toujours sur le terminal :) mm IRC est lancer via le terminal :) VIM est le plus friendly et le plus facile pour moi :D
<amtn> c'est une bete.. j'ai jamais testé.. car passer d'une ligne a l'autre ou inserer des donnees entre lignes en 'sautant ' a l'aide du clavier.. je vois pas le cool ici
<amtn> j'edite sur place de courts fichiers avec nano tout simplement :)
<elacheche> C'est pratique.. C'est plus pratique si tu utilise du qwerty, mais mm avec azerty c'est pratique :) Essaie la commande vimtutor c'est une initiation rapide :)
<amtn> quand il s'agit d'un tres long fichier je l'importe
<elacheche> Enplus, j'ai commencer à comprendre sed et à l'utiliser à cause de VIM, ; surtout à cause de la commande qui fait search & replace :)
<elacheche> :)
<amtn> un simple gedit/kate avec ses outils graphiques, ça ne se compare pas..
<amtn> bon.. je crains que ça va devenir du troll
<amtn> ma question etait sincere ;)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> J'aime pas utiliser la souris amtn :)
<amtn> c'est ton choix :)
<amtn> moi au contraire.. c'est plus rapide etb surtout plus clair.. et donc moins d'erreurs
<amtn> geany devient de plus en plus fort avec ses plugins.. le debugger fonctionne maintenant avec geany >=1.26
<elacheche> Même pour mon Linux j'ai choisi de minimiser l'utilisation de la souris, j'ai installé awesome wm comme gestionnaire des fenetres (ws) et j'ai supprimé tout autre env graphique (sauf X).. C'est plus rapide d'utiliser les commandes clavier pour faire presque tout :), même pour mon navigateur j'ai ajouter un plugin qui me permet d'utiliser les commande VIM pour me naviger :)
<elacheche> Geany est un bon projet :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-18
<praisethemoon> elacheche, are you here with us today? :D
<elacheche> Hope so praisethemoon
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Morning forlks :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, morning
<praisethemoon> I want to take an advice from you
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you were connected last night without identifiication with NickServ..
<elacheche> Sure praisethemoon, how can I help
<praisethemoon> nooooo ;-;
<praisethemoon> wait, last night??
<praisethemoon> oh i remember ..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/17/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<praisethemoon> anyway elacheche, i want to rename my language, I was thinking of "kaya", the issue is that there is a language called kaya but was dead years ago
<praisethemoon> so shall I take the name? :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Emm, I can't really help, if the name is a trade mark so you can't use it.. Also the website is dead, but the domain is still up and probably still owned by the creator
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's not about (c)'s
<praisethemoon> but I think you are right, website is still up but there is nothing there
<elacheche> What Kaya means anyway!
<praisethemoon> Kaya (榧) is the type of wood from which the best go boards (as well as shogi boards) are made. Kaya is preferred as a material for go boards.
<praisethemoon> You know the go board?
<praisethemoon> game*?
<praisethemoon> (this is the website http://kayalang.org/)
<elacheche> Oh!! I see :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, oh didn't read all that, was not on IRC yesterday xD
<elacheche> I guess you can use it, in case your lang be popular someone will email you about the name, and than you'll come up with a cooler one :D
<praisethemoon> let's brainstorm some names for praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> go go go
<praisethemoon> > Yhorm! (a boss from my favorite game xDDD)
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Tel me again, what's the asset of your lang!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you mean features? ^^
<elacheche> Nope, what is the philosophy behind it :) Why people should use it :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, because it's (or will be) fast, high level, a lot of built-in features makefiles, automatic/unit testing (maybe?) crossplatform (hopefully?) and allows the build robust and scalable distribute and concurrent applications
<praisethemoon> i somehow feel that these words are bigger than me
<praisethemoon> but I don't know
<praisethemoon> That's my final objective, but I dont know if the first release will be fast? scalable? or even distributed ...
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: why not ask the community on twitter, diaspora or reddit about some names :)
<elacheche> Mornign nizarus SalahMessaoud
<praisethemoon> community is full of trollers xD
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<elacheche> Oops, you just reminds me that there is a mail about a company that is looking for "talented trollers" to join their team.. I should go and read it now :) :D
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> be warned, they might be trolling as well O:)
<elacheche> Nah, they are sending it to a serious SysAdmin ML :)
<elacheche> The troll just started after they send it :D
<praisethemoon> wow xD
<praisethemoon> btw who was your coworker the C++ ninja you told me about?
<elacheche> I'll PM you a link to his profile
<elacheche> Meanwhile chekc this awesome article → https://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
<praisethemoon> let's hope it's safe for work xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, User attempted to use program in the manner program was meant to be used
<praisethemoon> is there something i'm missing here? XD
<elacheche> Where did you find that x)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche and all
<SalahMessaoud> Morning elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> Morning channel o/
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, morning o/
<elacheche> Hello guys :)
<Naeil> o/ anyone here have a ninja skills on mysql, I don't have a lot of expertise on it
<Naeil> cc elacheche
<praisethemoon> Naeil, tell me
<elacheche> Naeil: How can I help?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i found on wikipedia that a guy named (?) created two language, kaya and idris, so I went to #idris and asked about kaya and some one said "nothing, in the end. It was a thing I did while learning how to write programming languages..."
<Naeil> alright, is there any way to resolve the problem of slow queries in mysql?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: So go ahead and use the name
<Naeil> I am using EXPLAIN which is the most basic way to get information about how the query performs. It is supported by all MySQL versions.
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you like the name? :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: yes
<elacheche> Naeil: usually a slow querry is a querry that use index or too many joins.. :/ Check what the querry really looks like, and then you'll start to find why it's slow..
<Naeil> okay
<praisethemoon> indexes are supposed to make it faster, no?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: "supposed to", however, sometimes it can be a killer..
<elacheche> But yeah if you're usingthem the right way they can fix slow querries issues
<elacheche> praisethemoon: check pm
<elacheche> Good to read → GOOGLE'S "DIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING" Q&A TEST http://www.gwan.com/blog/20160405.html
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-19
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, guten morgen
<elacheche> Guten Morgen praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> oh you can german too
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: the Upcases are not optional in there ;)
<elacheche> Just an other skill that I keep in the n00b status :)
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, we have a lot of things in common xD
<elacheche> And I was asking myself why do I like you x)
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> Naeil: wassup dude :)
<Naeil> Hello elacheche praisethemoon
<Naeil> nothing much as usual what about you
<elacheche> Same, just I'm digging more and more into scripts.. Py one x) praisethemoon the Lua stage will come one day :) :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I was seducing/forcing myself to code for 5 years (you can feel how much I have touching codes) it'snot the good time to change direction :p
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<praisethemoon> Naeil, hello o/
<elacheche> I used to script little ones, and if it takes more than 4 hours I don't go back to it again :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, well python is okay actually, but lua seems to do better job in terms of performance/embedded purposes
<praisethemoon> oh god
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDD
<Naeil> elacheche, for me I am going to stick with script shell x)
<praisethemoon> 4 hours is considered a very short time :P
<Naeil> praisethemoon, how are you :D
<elacheche> Now I can look to codes many times a day :p Tha nks to bash <3 and Py <3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm not a developer, I'm a coder :D
<praisethemoon> if i spend 4 hours in a row on my lang, with some motivation i can finish a huge part of it :D
<praisethemoon> i forgot ;-;
<elacheche> Naeil: Sometimes I feel like you're my youger version x) I used to use bash everywhere, now I can think BASH, it's time to change that and gain a some Pythonic skills.. They'll help fixing issues faster.. Espacially when combining them with BASH in case you don't know how to Python a problem :)
<praisethemoon> aww that's cute :3
<elacheche> Hahahah :D
<Naeil> hahaha but elacheche really I can not use any other language rather than bash
<Naeil> I discovered this last week x)
<praisethemoon> Naeil, you should
<Naeil> s/this/that
<praisethemoon> YOU SHALL NOT BAAAAAAASH
<elacheche> Naeil: BTW, 2 weeks ago I was ranked 500+ in the CodingGame Clash Of Code.. Today I'm ranked 165 :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: He's a SysAdmin, he should bash, A LOT :D But having skills in Py, Perl or any other advanced scripting langugae will elp him  a lot :)
<praisethemoon> YOU SHALL BASH MOOOOOOOOOAR
<Naeil> hahahaha xDD
<elacheche> Naeil: What your SysAdmin use other than bash? If most of them use Py, learn Py, if they use Perl, learn Perl.. That way, you can hack their scripts with ease ;)
<elacheche> your SysAdmin TEAM*
<praisethemoon> does people still use perl? ^^
<praisethemoon> i honestly never came across it
<praisethemoon> never met a perl coder ..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Many still use it :)
<praisethemoon> oh ; i heard it's fast for text processing
<praisethemoon> regex and all
<elacheche> True
<praisethemoon> So the legends are true ..
<Naeil> if I am going to choose another language to master I think it will be perl
<elacheche> Cool :)
<elacheche> If your SysAdmin team use JS you should master js instead of perl :p :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, your sysadmin use Lua
<praisethemoon> elacheche, tell him what he should learn now :D
<praisethemoon> muwahahahahaha
 * praisethemoon ** evil laugh **
<elacheche> loooool
<Naeil> hahahaha xD praisethemoon I think in that case I should learn Node and Angular :(
<Naeil> btw, am very happy to see you praisethemoon here daily :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> You're SysAdmin Team use node!! Realy! x) :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, <3
<Naeil> haha :D no of course
<praisethemoon> we're a ninja family
<elacheche> ichihi: Salam :)
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis
<elacheche> ichihi: T'as travaillé à Tunis n'est ce pas?
<ichihi> elacheche, yes, I worked in Tunis for a total of 6 years
<elacheche> ichihi: praisethemoon have a personnal question, can he PM you?
<praisethemoon> He's here the entire time xD
<praisethemoon> I didn't notice :3
<elacheche> ichihi: I don't know if you're reading our discussion or not, praisethemoon is a fresher and need some advices (btw, he's developing his own Lang :D )
<ichihi> elacheche, of course praisethemoon, please let's have a chat.
<elacheche> Thanks ichihi :D
<ichihi> elacheche, cool, good luck.  Let me know in case I can help.
<ichihi> elacheche, praisethemoon   Bear in mind that I am old school :)
<elacheche> ichihi: It's not a technical question, it's a personal one that I couldn't answer becasue I don't have "experience"
<ichihi> elacheche, one never has enough experience :)
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, ichihi thank you very much :))
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> praisethemoon: la rencontre de rms avec ichihi :p
<nizarus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdzDPRGWdfo
<nizarus> indémodable :p
<elacheche> Yep :D
<elacheche> That's buggy video, this is a good one I guess https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvfiwrMUXK0 :D
<praisethemoon> what am I watching
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<elacheche> lool :D
<praisethemoon> ichihi, reaction to exorcism xDD
<ichihi> nizarus, there was an interesting discussion which followed in Facebook with Fabrice.
<nizarus> yep je confirme elacheche :) la première vidéo se bloque :)
<ichihi> praisethemoon, rms drove me to laugh at his rituals..
<nizarus> ichihi: ah ! probablement :)
<praisethemoon> and he is right, there is surveillance in Tunisia, i recall hearing about it from a TED talk
<ichihi> praisethemoon, maybe, but certainly not at the site they were referring to.
<praisethemoon> What that your previous company?
<praisethemoon> Was *
<ichihi> praisethemoon, Bull Tunisia
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Do you liked the music/song in the video?
<elacheche> Here is a clear version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<praisethemoon> elacheche, x'DDDD
<praisethemoon> good one xD
<praisethemoon> i've been watching his conf on Russia Today https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMMXRoSxnA
<praisethemoon> the presenter is so annoying
<praisethemoon> i feel like he's not making effort to understand what RS is talking about
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-20
<praisethemoon> good day everyone :)
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, guess what :D
<praisethemoon> since i already wrote a major part of berserk in C/C++ and I want to complete it  in lua, I actually managed to translate the parse tree to Lua tables :) now I am finishing it in Lua .. <3 <3
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-21
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<elacheche> morning
<elacheche> So, berserk it is! :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you read my message from yesterday? :D
<elacheche> I just did
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I have 1 ircclient always connected, even when I'm afk :)
<praisethemoon> oh :D hosted on your server?$
<elacheche> My desktop :)
<elacheche> I'll chage it to a server once I have one x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, oh alright xD
<praisethemoon> i always believed you would have a server xD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<pavlushka> so, trust me I praisethemoon :) really
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, I trust u <3
<praisethemoon> I am here as a reminder
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<pavlushka> Xd
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche :)
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I managed many servers, but I don't keep my own things on them.. So when I need somone else to manage them I don't need to move all things to an other one.. I'll get a server asap.. Just need some extra $$ :)
<praisethemoon> $_$
<praisethemoon> $$_$$
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i used to have a vps were i've installed gitlab & uploaded my code
<praisethemoon> felt like a pro
<praisethemoon> 8-)
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> In #opentunisia we use Gogs → http://git.dev.tn/ (none is contributing anyway -_- :/)
<praisethemoon> the go powered git
<praisethemoon> can I register there? :3
<elacheche> Sure! But when we clear the project ( #opentunisia ) situation you should contribute to it :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, is there any problem this project is having?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, gogs seems way too basic i guess ..
<praisethemoon> why not gitlab :D :D
<elacheche> Installing it, was a wekend project.. A github like UI, to try to make people contribute :) None is contributing anyway.. The main PM is redmine, so once we get more contributors we can poll about changing things :)
<praisethemoon> I think the best way to reach the community is through universities & talks
<praisethemoon> i honestly didn't hear about it previously
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-23
<praisethemoon> hello o/
<pavlushka> o/ that all
<pavlushka> duh, missed
<pavlushka> elacheche: praisethemoon \o
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<pavlushka> Good Night elacheche :)
<elacheche> Good night pavlushka :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-16
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> What a crowd we have today :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, bump
<praisethemoon> ur here?
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> http://drupalcamptunis2017.drupal.tn/user/register?destination=/Ajouter-session
<praisethemoon> Too much personal info not even secure :/
<elacheche> ping rhabbachi use let's encrypt guys!!
<rhabbachi> elacheche: that site is not really under our control. I was built by Emerya which is the company leading the Camp organization (No member from AngryCactus nor the Drupal Association participating in building that site.
<rhabbachi> elacheche: I will be meeting the founder of Emerya today hopefully. I will definitely raise the issue with him.
<rhabbachi> cc praisethemoon
<elacheche> Cool ! :)
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> guess whos back :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-18
<davlefou> Bonjour, je suis encore vivant!
<praisethemoon> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-19
<nzoueidi> o/
<rhabbachi> Hey nzoueidi o/
<nzoueidi> how are you rhabbachi
<rhabbachi> I'm good!
<rhabbachi> You nzoueidi?
<nzoueidi> Glad! :D I am fine too
<rhabbachi> Happy to hear that
<nzoueidi> Thanks /D
<nzoueidi> :D
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: wassup :D
<elacheche> good, u?
<elacheche> Folks! So, as almost everybody is around, I'd like to share with you what I should work on duringthis weekend..
<elacheche> 1. Prepare the re-verification for our team.. I'll need your help in this with some ideas I have, I'll share the 1st draft of the re-verification here and on the ml soon, last time LP/SSO/Wiki were down, couldn't do it..
<elacheche> 2.subscribe Utn for the SFD as usual, and share the info on the ML, the main goal is to have a RELEASE PARTY workshop, I have a talk in my mind to present, need spare time to work on the draft idea, and see if anyone else is willing to do a workshop/prez as a Ubuntu-tn member
<elacheche> for #1, I'll share the draft, and call for an irc meeting, that should be preceded by a list of ideas from the ML about future of the team..
<elacheche> And to be honest, I think that I am doing a bad job as the loco contact and MC member, and it's time for some fresh blood and fresh minds..
<nzoueidi> Good as well.
<nzoueidi> Nope you are doing a really great job. u-tn just need some new ideas and it will shine again :)
<elacheche> I'm not feeling it.. For real.. But yeah, we need new ideas, but we need engaged people to work on those ideas as well..
<elacheche> And that's a worldwide issue in the Ubuntu community.. Ubuntu communities are not Dev communities.. So, people are not that engaged :/ Not like other distos communities
<elacheche> :/
<nzoueidi> Yes, well I have some several ideas we will discuss them during the IRC meeting, otherwise our main problem is that there is no newcomers here, there is not fresh blood guys/gals wanna involve in..
<nzoueidi> s/not/no
<elacheche> Yep.. And we're getting older, busier every year :/
<nzoueidi> Yep :/ I really hope I can make it and be there during the SFD
<elacheche> No! SFD can't be the same if you're not there! :'(
<nzoueidi> By coincidence, the same date as the day of SFD, we had an urgent upgrade for a big important client.. He want to do this out of hours of his working. The date was scheduled and fixed the 05 November.. :/
<nzoueidi> Either I do it quickly and go then to Sousse, or I try to fix another date which is basically impossible :(
<nzoueidi> Wait, SFD is 19 November!! :D
<nzoueidi> aww \o/
 * nzoueidi is going to be crazy
<elacheche> :D :D :D
<elacheche> \o/
<nzoueidi> haha now for almost 3 days, I was convincing myself that the date of SFD and the migration day are the same date x)
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<rhabbachi> :D
<elacheche> Yo rhabbachi :)
<rhabbachi> Sup elacheche o/
<elacheche> Good, u?
<rhabbachi> Doing good thx, Hopefully we can meet during the SDF and talk more. We are facing those same type of problems in the Tunisian Drupal community as well.
<elacheche> rhabbachi: Sure! I'll adopt any idea that can work to get rid of that issue
<elacheche> btw, afaik, all new members of the CC are aware of that issue, and we'll be discussing it with LC..
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-20
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> How are you elacheche :D
<elacheche> alive
<elacheche> u?K
<nzoueidi> Pretty fine. I have a good enery this week, I am creating article one after one xD
<elacheche> Good for me! At least I can find something interesting to read
<nzoueidi> haha thanks :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: btw did you planned for the IRC meeting?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-22
<davlefou> Bonjour, il pleut!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-16
<Dro> Hello
<pavlushka> afternoon Dro
<praisethemoon> en0v@12
<praisethemoon> wrong window
<praisethemoon> xD
 * praisethemoon switches window
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: o?
<praisethemoon> scratching my  head
<praisethemoon> xD
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<praisethemoon> i am the king of Emojis
<praisethemoon> i literally wanted o/
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> damn im a natural
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: what languages do you speak?
 * pavlushka now weaving his hand literally
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: C
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and Bengali
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I did a arduino weather project with BME280, https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2#history
<u-la-la> [ Old Panchagarh, Panchagarh Sadar Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - https://www.wunderground.com
<pavlushka> its reporting hotter temp coz its inside the house, is working okay, so now I will just install it somewhere outside the house.
<praisethemoon> nice :D
<praisethemoon> ur into robotics?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I thought it would be over after being able to report it to the weather page but in my mind the goal is now auto upgraded to do it with a pi
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: So i am fleeing from myself now :p
<pavlushka> so far the project cost is give or take 25$, could be reduced to 22$ using uno in place of mega
<pavlushka> as a beginner from with no idea how to hook up parts and then how to control it via linux box, my only comfort zone was that I am using mega in place of an uno
<praisethemoon> oh boi i miss my arduino days
<praisethemoon> :]
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: no I am not into robotics yet and I dont know if I be ever into robotics
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-18
<Dro_> Hello guys
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-19
<nzoueidi> Hey folks
<vadmeste> Hey nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> how are you vadmeste
<vadmeste> I am good, thanks and you nzoueidi ?
<nzoueidi> am good as well
#ubuntu-tn 2019-10-18
<hbibz> hello
